# Anyone a member of CADA?



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone contacted the California App-based Drivers Association? I just emailed them today to find out more about their membership and efforts to organize. Right now it looks like anyone can join for $35 a month.

I will join if any meaningful negotiations are made.

http://www.cabdateamsters986.org


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I did not see them at the recent televised protest in North Hollywood.... What do they do exactly?


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure at this point…….I'm awaiting a response from them


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> Has anyone contacted the California App-based Drivers Association? I just emailed them today to find out more about their membership and efforts to organize. Right now it looks like anyone can join for $35 a month.
> 
> I will join if any meaningful negotiations are made.
> 
> http://www.cabdateamsters986.org





LAuberX said:


> I did not see them at the recent televised protest in North Hollywood.... What do they do exactly?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-drivers-in-southern-california-form-association.2993/


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby,

I get what they _SAY _they do.... why were they not at the protest? Who has $35.00/ month "extra" ?

I keep having images of a very old movie I saw once showing a truck driver in the 1930's maybe driving and falling asleep at the wheel.
The cigarette burning down between his fingers wakes him up and he avoids running off the road.... we now have Uber drivers running from Friday to Sunday NON STOP, safe?

THIS is why trucking was unionized, poor uneducated, unemployed people can and will be found to drive for peanuts.

Poor pitiful us, we are not employees, we don't have the finances to fight Uber and team.... or the ability to contact ALL the current drivers for an effective protest.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I hear you!
I don't know if Teamsters were or were not there. They did help CADA organize the association. If individual West Coast drivers feel that they indeed do need to speak with a louder collective voice, they will find out more and join CADA.

And All drivers need not be members. Those 50 drivers who protested were heard loud and clear. This morning I posted links two new articles. One of these articles even linked to this forum!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/driving-in-la-since-the-latest-pay-cut.2388/page-3


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> chi1cabby,
> 
> Poor pitiful us, we are not employees, we don't have the finances to fight Uber and team.... or the ability to contact ALL the current drivers for an effective protest.


If everyone made a request via the rider app, you could text the driver and direct them to this forum. If everyone here did just one a week our membership would grow exponentially.

I've been doing this for almost a month now.

I'm looking forward to what CADA has to say.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I did not see them at the recent televised protest in North Hollywood.... What do they do exactly?


They weren't at the protest because organized labor is about being in control, not about "worker's rights."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> They weren't at the protest because organized labor is about being in control, not about "worker's rights."


Thanx for your anti labor viewpoint.
CADA reached out to Teamsters to help them organising their association. It's an ASSOCIATION OF APP BASED DRIVERS! It's not a union. 
You'd rather have drivers earnings be slashed to poverty level wages, rather than take off your anti labor, anti union blinders. Once a Uber Promoter, always Uber Promoter, I guess!


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I did not see them at the recent televised protest in North Hollywood.... What do they do exactly?


people from CADA were on protest in N. Hollywood, I saw them there


----------



## G-Man (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, I am
here is the official video of the meeting just held


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Geez...what a cluster ****. If you want to operate at the airport you gotta go through us....hmmmm.....so the teamsters just told us you pay us or you don't go to the airport. **** that guy. 

They would attract more members if they would answer the basic questions...which were asked of them a few times and yet....no answers. Oh...and stop with the lying. just as dangerous as law enforcement. LOL !!! That idiot should look up what makes those stats. Oh..and why s that video so edited? It seems like there was more info on there. What did they not want people to see?

I get what they are trying to do. It's not even a bad idea. But those silly ****s need to establish the answer to the most important question to anyone who wants to join them. Once they do that, I will join even though I don't really need anything from them. But not before.

Que the stalkers to tell you what where someone stands on an issue or what they mean or believe in.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 27, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Geez...what a cluster ****. If you want to operate at the airport you gotta go through us....hmmmm.....so the teamsters just told us you pay us or you don't go to the airport. **** that guy.
> 
> They would attract more members if they would answer the basic questions...which were asked of them a few times and yet....no answers. Oh...and stop with the lying. just as dangerous as law enforcement. LOL !!! That idiot should look up what makes those stats. Oh..and why s that video so edited? It seems like there was more info on there. What did they not want people to see?
> 
> ...


Those answers were given, perhaps you need to watch it again. short term goals and long term goals, Join, Lead or get out of the way, your comments are not even productive.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

G-Man said:


> Those answers were given, perhaps you need to watch it again. short term goals and long term goals, Join, Lead or get out of the way, your comments are not even productive.


No they weren't. Blather away all you want but the first most important question was never answered. So....

With out the right answer to that question...nothing else matters.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> They would attract more members if they would answer the basic questions...which were asked of them a few times and yet....no answers.





UL Driver SF said:


> but the first most important question was never answered. So....


What are these basic questions that you seek answers to? You never point that out. And yet you want someone to somehow answers these unasked questions!



UL Driver SF said:


> Oh...and stop with the lying. just as dangerous as law enforcement. LOL


http://dangerousjobsguide.com

*Police officer*
Fatality rates: In 2010, the fatality rate was 18 per 100,000 workers - making it the 10th most dangerous job in America by fatalities
*Taxi driver*
This may not seem a *dangerous job* at all - but looks can be deceiving. Taxi drivers have the *8th most dangerous job in America* - so next time you are in a cab, take a second to dwell on that piece of information, and give your driver a break


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Here are 4 sources who got their info from the BLS and taxi driver doesn't appear in the top ten of any of them.

http://www.bankrate.com/finance/personal-finance/10-most-dangerous-jobs-us-11.aspx
http://www.forbes.com/pictures/efkk45emddl/9-farmers-ranchers-and-other-agricultural-managers/
http://money.msn.com/personal-finance/10-most-dangerous-jobs-in-america
http://www.cbsnews.com/media/

See how easy that's is?

Tell ya what...I can find ya 4 more where it does.

Now let's address what the ****** in the video claimed. That that driving a taxi was as dangerous as police work because the number 1 killer of cops were auto accidents and taxi drivers drive a lot. The stupid with this guy is astounding.

Look at the stats and the kind of vehicle accident that kill cops. Then look at the kind of vehicle accidents that kill cabbies. Cabbies are just shitty drivers. Just come to SF and stand on any street corner and watch. Their reckless driving is one of the top complaints. Killing themselves while driving recklessly doesn't make the job hazardous. It just makes the cabbie, and his unfortunate passenger , dead because he was an idiot.

Police on the other hand drive in an emergency capacity. That's where the bulk of their accidents come from. Not self induced cabby decisions that they are some sort of skilled driver.

But hey....being a cabbie is dangerous. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now...had that clueless idiot said the occupation of driving a cab is more dangerous than the occupation of being a cop....he would have been right. You will find on virtually every list cops don't appear in the top ten. Sometimes not even the top 15.

That is non existent leadership from some one wanting you to trust them.

Yea.....right.

Que some stalker cabbie to come along an whine about a video he didn't pay attention to about a guy he didn't even listen to. So much for a cab drive being relevant.


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Geez...what a cluster ****. If you want to operate at the airport you gotta go through us....hmmmm.....so the teamsters just told us you pay us or you don't go to the airport. **** that guy.
> 
> They would attract more members if they would answer the basic questions...which were asked of them a few times and yet....no answers. Oh...and stop with the lying. just as dangerous as law enforcement. LOL !!! That idiot should look up what makes those stats. Oh..and why s that video so edited? It seems like there was more info on there. What did they not want people to see?
> 
> ...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> ****** in the video claimed





UL Driver SF said:


> stupid with this guy is astounding.





UL Driver SF said:


> But hey....being a cabbie is dangerous. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





UL Driver SF said:


> Now...had that clueless idiot said





UL Driver SF said:


> That is non existent leadership from some one wanting you to trust them.





UL Driver SF said:


> stalker cabbie


*UberShill much? *



UL Driver SF said:


> _*whine*_ about a video


*UberShill#1* is the only one I see _*whining*_ about a video.


UL Driver SF said:


> So much for a cab drive being relevant.


And yet it's you who's said nothing *relevant* to the interests of Ride-sharing Drivers on this forum in your 500 posts!


----------



## G-Man (Jun 27, 2014)

G-Man said:


> Those answers were given, perhaps you need to watch it again. short term goals and long term goals, Join, Lead or get out of the way, your comments are not even productive.





chi1cabby said:


> *UberShill much? *
> 
> *UberShill#1* is the only one I see _*whining*_ about a video.
> 
> And yet it's you who's said nothing *relevant* to the interests of Ride-sharing Drivers on this forum in your 500 posts!


Trying to re-read your post ands see no question there. Also your first comment about the airport is false and misleading. You did not watch the video, you hit play skimmed it and then ranted here. Go back and watch it.

In order to do airport runs you need the proper TCP or you need to change the laws. The cops don't make the laws, the Teamsters don't make the laws. These laws need to be amended or added through the right channel. I think you've been watching too many Jimmy Hoffa Movies! lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@G-Man you'll have to ask @UL Driver SF . He's the one who's had something crawl up his but ever since you posted the video. 
He didn't get his UberShill#1 designation for nothing!
Thanks Gary!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

G-Man said:


> Trying to re-read your post ands see no question there. Also your first comment about the airport is false and misleading. You did not watch the video, you hit play skimmed it and then ranted here. Go back and watch it.
> 
> In order to do airport runs you need the proper TCP or you need to change the laws. The cops don't make the laws, the Teamsters don't make the laws. These laws need to be amended or added through the right channel. I think you've been watching too many Jimmy Hoffa Movies! lol


The question was stated right in the video. Evidently you missed that part. But hey...it's ok...i didn't think you had the attention span to watch it all.

Now we all know the teamsters don't make the laws. So why did the teamster rep say to work at the airport you had to go through them? Hmmm....if he don't make the rules...the that would make him what? A liar. We don't need him to work at the airport.

So..you should go back and watch the video. The question was loudly stated and they didn't answer it. Had they been honest...they would have won over a lot of people right on the spot.

So when Is the SF meeting so they can be pinned down on the importation questions?


----------



## G-Man (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @G-Man you'll have to ask @UL Driver SF . He's the one who's had something crawl up his but ever since you posted the video.
> He didn't get his UberShill#1 designation for nothing!
> Thanks Gary!


obviously I don't have the hang of the BBS style forums!


----------



## G-Man (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @G-Man you'll have to ask @UL Driver SF . He's the one who's had something crawl up his but ever since you posted the video.
> He didn't get his UberShill#1 designation for nothing!
> Thanks Gary!


Obviously I dont have the hang of these BBS Style Forums yet! anyway, I will keep posting and just let it be since like FB all the nuts come out of the woodwork and I can't address any more trolls.

There was a protest in SF last Monday, I wonder if he was part of that or one that exploited his fellow drivers by taking advantage of a little extra cash while others were trying to change the system to benefit all the drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

G-Man said:


> obviously I don't have the hang of the BBS style forums!


Don't worry about it man.
And don't worry about trying to convince *UberShill#1 *of anything either. He thinks that the protesting Drivers and CADA "couldn't organise a bake sale". So he's not very happy camper today ever since he saw your video.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

G-Man said:


> There was a protest in SF last Monday, I wonder if he was part of that or one that exploited his fellow drivers by taking advantage of a little extra cash while others were trying to change the system to benefit all the drivers.


The answer to that question should be obvious. *UberShill#1* has been here for a month towing the company line, telling drivers with real grievances that they are cry babies, spewing anti cabby vitriol, etc etc. I don't even think he's a driver, I think he's actually on Uber's payroll!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The answer to that question should be obvious. *UberShill#1* has been here for a month towing the company line, telling drivers with real grievances that they are cry babies, spewing anti cabby vitriol, etc etc. I don't even think he's a driver, I think he's actually on Uber's payroll!


Can't you cope with a little heckling?

He's a 5 Star nipple twister! The BEST posts on this forum is when its UL Driver SF v chi1cabby.

Our very own "Rumble in the Jungle"!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Keep in mind too that a big part of the danger that comes with being a cab driver is probably related to any cash that may be accessible to a rider with a temper and a gun. I'd imagine the worst thing that could happen to an Uber driver is they steal your iPhone. I tell that to riders when they ask about the safety concerns of being a driver, and then throw in that I hope they are nice enough to keep the trip running after taking the phone so I don't get charged for a replacement.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Actually, I guess they could take your car too, but you'd probably get it back eventually. Maybe your personal phone, but my current phone was like $25 used.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Keep in mind too that a big part of the danger that comes with being a cab driver is probably related to any cash that may be accessible to a rider with a temper and a gun. I'd imagine the worst thing that could happen to an Uber driver is they steal your iPhone. I tell that to riders when they ask about the safety concerns of being a driver, and then throw in that I hope they are nice enough to keep the trip running after taking the phone so I don't get charged for a replacement.


Actually I think driving a cab is becoming gradually safer over the last few years. Most operators are realising that investing in a good inside/outside recording dash cam is a sound investment. And the cars have become safer to drive: ABS, Trac control etc.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Best thing that ever happened to me was when one of my cars was stolen from under my Driver's nose as he was waiting to meet the client and open the door. All those years of paying commercial insurance finally reaps a divided


----------

